# Seiko 4S15's



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll kick it off with this link:-

4s15 link


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Must buy...............

Must buy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Andy

Both nice watches but I prefer the second one. I like the Alpinist but the compass bezel puts me off. Does anyone know how you are supposed to use it? Surely a time elapsed bezel would have more use especially as the Alpinist has a screw down crown, having said that a compass would probably be more useful up in the mountains.

The new Alpinist has "progressed" up to a quartz movement. Seems like a backward step to me.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

This should answer your question

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=4&t=1037&st=15


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice piccy


----------

